# Kato unitrack



## polbit (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, my first real post here...

I'm working on my first ever layout. I'm using N scale because of space restrictions - building it on a 36"x80" door+foam. I have some experience doing naval models, and plan to build a lot of the scenery/structures by myself, but I'm thinking of using Kato unitrack instead of having to build out the track "manually". Is that feasible? Or is unitrack a sore spot when looking at a decent model? I haven't seen it in person, but it sounds so convenient... Any thoughts?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I hear lots of good things about Kato Unitrack in terms of reliability and variety of track available. I plan to build a small N layout and intend to buy Unitrack, but I have no personal experience with it yet.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the system. It may be slightly more expensive than the conventional non-roadbed track, but it stays together and looks great. I have it in both HO and N scales and both are equally nice. Plus they have all kinds of add on sections that I haven't seen in other brands of roadbed track.


----------



## polbit (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, sounds like it's the way to go then!

Polbit


----------



## Socalgeo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in the planning stages of my first layout in way too many years and will be doing a 36x80 HCD layout using Kato Unitrack. Seems the best way to go right now with the objective being getting up and running in the least amount of time.


----------

